# Projekti dhe shërbime > Pyetje - përgjigje >  Recete per akullore te viteve 90

## Orp05002

Pershendetje,
Ju lutem po mundohem te kerkoj nje recete per akullore e bere vete si ne vitet 80 ose 90. E mbaj mend nena ime e bente akulloren dhe e vendoste ne tabaka kubike akulli (ice cube trays) dhe e mbaj mend kishte nje shije te mrekullueshme qe nuk e harroj dot! Puna eshte se gjyshja ime nuk e mban mend receten po nese ka ndonje qe mund te mbaje mend dhe qe e di receten, do ja ju di per faleminderit!

----------


## Wrangler

Eh, ato te kohes se Enverit ishin Akullore. Keto te sotmet me qumesht, luleshtrydhe, çokollate, manaferr, kiwi, banana etj nuk bejne fare lol

E thjeshte fare.

Miell qumshti te perzier me uje, rrihe mire e mire dhe ngrije. Te befte mire !!

----------


## Orp05002

Tamam llaf. Ato akullore kishin shum lezet, tani i ka ikur shija fare akulloreve. 
Flmn shum per pergjigjen tende. Do e provoj sa me shpejt!!

----------


## Force-Intruder

Yeah ajo akullorja ka qene akullore shtepia sipas Evgjenise.

Per 1 lt qumesht duheshin: 
7-8 luge gjelle sheqer
4 kokrra veze
2 luge gjelle niseshte (po nuk gjete perdor miell...lol...kjo eshte  e bukura)
2-3 luge gjelle arra ose bajame te pjekur (po spate ska prob)
pak vanilje ose esence limoni
1 luge gjelle gjalpe

Ne fund nqs do nga 1 luge kafe recel per porcion.

Perg: Valo qumeshtin, hidhi gjalpin brenda dhe lere te ftohet ngadale. Ne nje ene tjeter rreh vezet me sheqerin dhe i shton niseshtene. Kesaj mase i shton qumeshtin e ngrohte dhe i jep te gjithes edhe nje vale se bashku qe te trashet. E heq nga zjarri dhe i hedh bajamet ose arrat si edhe vaniljen. Lere te ftohet dhe hidhe ne forma per ta futur te akulli etj etj... nese do ne fund fare porcioneve i hedh 1 luge recel.

----------

xfiles (26-05-2015)

----------


## JuliusB

> Yeah ajo akullorja ka qene akullore shtepia sipas Evgjenise.
> 
> Per 1 lt qumesht duheshin: 
> 7-8 luge gjelle sheqer
> 4 kokrra veze
> 2 luge gjelle niseshte (po nuk gjete perdor miell...lol...kjo eshte  e bukura)
> 2-3 luge gjelle arra ose bajame te pjekur (po spate ska prob)
> pak vanilje ose esence limoni
> 1 luge gjelle gjalpe
> ...


1 luge recel perzier me kafe ? Apo ka kafe te bere recel ?  :perqeshje: 
Po e pate dhene receten gabim, jazek te qofte se sa te shkoj ne darke ne shtepi kete do bej.

----------


## broken_smile

do e provoj edhe une, e nese me del mire do sjell edhe nje foto. faleminderit per receten Force-Intruder  :buzeqeshje:

----------


## Orp05002

Shum flmn Force-intruder per postimin tuaj. Do mundohem ta provoj dhe receten tende!
Wrangler tha ne postim qe duhet miell qumeshti po as e kam idene se ku gjendet miell qumeshti. Ne ketej nga Amerika kemi qumesht pluhur qe i hedhim kafese amerikane por e provova me te dhe nuk doli njesoj. Do kemi patur ne ndonje gje tjeter andej nga Shqiperia mesa duket.

----------


## broken_smile

ja dhe akullorja qe bera une :-p nga shija ne fakt duket me shume si puding i kallkanosur :-D por nuk eshte dhe aq e keqe... une e bera mbreme dhe e lashe gjithe naten ne freezer, keshilloj ta hiqni nga freezeri dhe ta lini ne frigoriferin normal 1 ose 2 ore para se ta konsumoni. une ndoshta e ekzagjerova pak me vaniljen qe e ka "velur" pak shijen e akullores, dhe perdora sheqer te zi (kallami) ne vend te sheqerit normal. para se ta ftohja i shtova mases ca lajthi te bluara, dhe siper si dekorim i shtova ca arra dhe nje qershi sic e shihni ne foto...





dhe ne forme truri :-p



nese eshte me e mire akullorja e bere ne shtepi apo ajo artizanale e dyqanit? ajo artizanale e dyqanit, pa dyshim per mua. por kete e provova thjesht per kuriozitet :-)

----------


## martini1984

> ja dhe akullorja qe bera une :-p nga shija ne fakt duket me shume si puding i kallkanosur :-D por nuk eshte dhe aq e keqe... une e bera mbreme dhe e lashe gjithe naten ne freezer, keshilloj ta hiqni nga freezeri dhe ta lini ne frigoriferin normal 1 ose 2 ore para se ta konsumoni. une ndoshta e ekzagjerova pak me vaniljen qe e ka "velur" pak shijen e akullores, dhe perdora sheqer te zi (kallami) ne vend te sheqerit normal. para se ta ftohja i shtova mases ca lajthi te bluara, dhe siper si dekorim i shtova ca arra dhe nje qershi sic e shihni ne foto...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> dhe ne forme truri :-p
> 
> 
> ...


Ke pasur ftohesin jashte pune....lol
Apo ke bo muhalebi

----------


## broken_smile

> Ke pasur ftohesin jashte pune....lol
> Apo ke bo muhalebi


Frigoriferi punon mire, eshte i ri pak muaj ka qe e kam blere.. Dyshoj se eshte me shume e dyta qe thua. Nejse, une e provova njehere  :buzeqeshje:

----------


## martini1984

> Frigoriferi punon mire, eshte i ri pak muaj ka qe e kam blere.. Dyshoj se eshte me shume e dyta qe thua. Nejse, une e provova njehere


Mire bere,te ka pelqyer...no problem.
Bashke jemi quit!
Ah ca do ti....por nejse!

----------

